# CK30HST Starting Problems



## NoClue? (Oct 10, 2020)

I have 12.5 volts to one post of solenoid on starter. With tractor in neutral, will a screw driver connected to other post on solenoid engage the starter? I want to rule out starter being the problem before I check the circuit from switch, fuses, clutch (on/off switch), start relay, starter solenoid. I assume the slow burn fuse is good if I have 12.5 volts to starter solenoid post.


----------



## Barney Barnes (Oct 30, 2020)

NoClue? said:


> I have 12.5 volts to one post of solenoid on starter. With tractor in neutral, will a screw driver connected to other post on solenoid engage the starter? I want to rule out starter being the problem before I check the circuit from switch, fuses, clutch (on/off switch), start relay, starter solenoid. I assume the slow burn fuse is good if I have 12.5 volts to starter solenoid post.


I had a similar issue. It wound up being the main ground from the battery was lose on the frame. Hope this helps.


----------

